# testing after water change



## tcr03 (Apr 5, 2007)

how long after i do a water change do i need to wait to test the water again for nitrates and nitrites


----------



## xxthrwitdwnxx (Apr 23, 2007)

2-3 hours is plenty or even an 1 hour


----------



## Andyandsue (Jan 23, 2007)

I used to test about 15 minutes after the change and I saw a different reading. It shouldn't really matter as long as the water is being circulated. If the bacteria are out they are out.


----------

